# MFRG Pigeon Band



## snake08 (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a question....what organization carries the MFRG pigeon band for rollers?...i've seen them a couple of times but i don't know of any person that carries it in MN...the most common is NPA...and IPB for rollers that I have seen...any suggestions?...


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Minnesota Flying Roller Group


----------



## snake08 (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks a lot...that really help..


----------

